# Stupid Question... checking power steering fluid (yes I searched already...)



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

So I have been having problems steering a bit, especially at low speeds..
I checked my power steering resovior and its below the min line. 
Does the engine have to be ON to check the power steering fluid?
Thanks!

PS. Would you rather be driving this?











_Modified by tdi2vr6 at 2:29 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: Stupid Question... checking power steering fluid (tdi2vr6)*

No, it doesn't have to be on, but IIRC, the dipstick is calibrated for the fluid to be at operating temperature. There might be a "cold" scale on the other side of the stick, but I can't remember. If you look into the reservoir, can you see the baffle at the bottom? If so, it's quite a bit low.


----------

